# How To Cook An Aoudad



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

I got an invite to kill a couple young aoudad, I heard they are pretty good.
How do you cook one?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I heard the exact opposite.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Young aoudad aren't BAD, but they aren't great either. I would definitely let the meat set in a brine/ice slurry in the ice chest for a few days, draining and adding ice/salt as needed, this will pull a lot of the gamey/mutton flavor. Probably make a lot of sausage with a 50/50 pork/aoudad mix and spices to your taste.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

What Troy said.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*They are wonderful!*

Use them any way you would venison. They have no fat content so for some dishes you may want to add a little pork or something that suits your taste. The ground meat is the very best taco and spaghetti fixins you ever put in your mouth. When I was doing management hunts for a ranch in the hill country, we ate alot of it. Both Cassaundra and I lost weight and were probably the healthiest we have ever been. Good luck on your hunt and if you don't like the meat, well, you know how to find us! lol Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Use a 2x4 and eat it instead! Really tastey.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

if its that bad why shoot em, think I'll just shoot a doe white tail instead


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You'll definitely like that better. The reason to shoot them is they tend to overpopulate the ranches, and can bully native wildlife and other exotics off of the available food sources. If you do shoot a couple and want to eat 'em, shoot the youngest ones you can find, preferrably with milk on their lips.



TEAMSAILFISH said:


> if its that bad why shoot em, think I'll just shoot a doe white tail instead


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Makes very good hamburger when ground with a little beef tallow.


----------



## Hooked Up X2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Keep an open mind......*

Everyone has different opinions on wild game. My family eats a lot a of wild game and loves it. One year Guy and I were fortunate enough to cull 6 young Aoudad. I had it done in steaks, ground, small shoulder roast, backstrap, and cutlets (like chicken fried steak pieces). I did not buy red meat for almost a year, (we got 3 other deer that year, too) and my family was the healthiest they have ever been. I did not have the ground mixed with any pork. Since the meat had basically no fat, I did not use it for burgers, but the ground made great tacos, spaghetti, anything you could use ground beef for. The other cuts, I cooked like anything else. The meat was tender and tasty. The most you would ever have to do is add a little of your favorite oil, if needed. I used canola because it is one of the healthier oils. The only part we ever grilled was the backstrap wrapped in bacon and jalapeno and it was awesome. That year, I only bought red meat if the family wanted burgers or steaks, other than that it was Aoudad, Sika, white tail, and fallow. Needless to say, it was a great year for food at our house! Enjoy your hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cassaundra


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you like lamb chances are you will like Aoudad, it's much closer to eating mutton than goat. 

John


----------



## Hooked Up X2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Since Aoudad are sheep that would make sense but...*



jtburf said:


> If you like lamb chances are you will like Aoudad, it's much closer to eating mutton than goat.
> 
> John


I never got that sheepy taste. I have had lamb once in my life and it was teribble. I cooked it and that could have been the problem. I bought some lamb chops, used a common recipe because I was curious. Took one bite and gave it to my rotty. It gave him terrible stomach trouble! After a year of eating Aoudad I never once thought of lamb, sheep, or goat. Maybe because it was handled with care and I cooked it just like I do beef. However, I don't know that I should even compare the two, store bought domestic vs. exotic game. Handling IS very important from the kill to the freezer because I don't like that strong, gamey taste and my kids won't eat it if it's strong and gamey. I have had Aoudad that was not handled with care and it was YUCK! I would take Aoudad over white tail (except backstrap) to fill the freezer any day! But, hey, to each his own. Just enjoy huntin' those critters cause they are a blast!

Cassaundra


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Barbocoa Aoudad does not hit on google, but that may be another angle for breakfast tacos.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Slow & long !!!!!


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Very good recipe*

Heat your pit to 350 degrees and then throw all the meat in the garbage can. Hence the words by 3 different people, that they lost wieght and got healthy (that is code for it is bad)!


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Yep. Wrap in bacon when bacon is done eat the bacon. And no one say you shouldn't shoot it if you aren't going to eat it cause I don't know many of you that eat coyote.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

***** Good Plank!*



TEAMSAILFISH said:


> I got an invite to kill a couple young aoudad, I heard they are pretty good.
> How do you cook one?


Get you a cedar plank and season it up real well.
Put the meat on the plank and..........
Ya'll know the rest.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If you had an Aoumom she could cook them,,,,,,,, rotflmao

dick


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

It is good. We had a hard time learning how to cook it, but once we did we ran out quick. It is the best ground meat I have found.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am not gona say cause I got stomped on last time I said-- IT IS OK!--Ha! Just how ya cook it I guess! There I said it any way!


----------

